#    ?)))

## Irusya

,    ,  ,  :Big Grin: 
       "  "    . -    ,  ""      :Big Grin: 
     ,     ,     ,  .                .      ,          10       -  . 
           )))))))  ""   
  ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

....       ?  ?...            ..... ....  ...



> ""


     ....        ...  ))

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,   ?))))
*efreytor*,   .  ?))))  -  ...
    ,      ?))

----------


## FM

,      ...

----------


## shrilanka

,      .

----------


## Irusya

> ,      ...


   ?  10 -?

----------


## mvf

> ,      ...


   .



> mvf,   ?))))


    .    ,   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ....


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> .    ,   ...


,      ?))))     ,       ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

(    ),  /  ...      ...

----------

:yes:

----------


## Irusya

> (    ),  /  ...      ...


 !    ,     :Big Grin: 
 -      :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> 


    .        -    ))))

----------


## mvf

> -


 .   ""  .      .    ...

----------


## Irusya

> .   ""  .      .    ...


  :    ,         3-    .  ""  "".       ,? :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

*Irusya*, -     ?    ...   ?     .     .         ...

----------


## FM

,    ,         ...

----------


## efreytor

...


> -  ...


   ...       ))
  ...   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, -     ?    ... ...


 :Frown:    .   - "".      



> ?     .     .         ...


-  .       )))

----------


## Irusya

*FM*,  , (
*efreytor*,    -     ""...

----------


## mvf

?    -      ...     ...

----------


## efreytor

))

----------


## Irusya

> ?    -      ...     ...


         ,       :Big Grin: 
 - ,     "", ,  .     ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

!!!     ...

----------


## Ego

*mvf*, ,    :Wow: 

*Irusya*,        :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> mvf, ,


  !    :       !  ( /) ... -     ...      ...

----------


## Irusya

> !    :       !  ( /) ... -     ...


   ,           -          :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,


.   ))))))))

----------


## Ego

> :       !  ( /) ... -     ...      ...


,       ,      -     ,          :Big Grin: 




> .   ))))))))


    ?       ,          :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> ,


-   ?

----------


## Ego

*mvf*, ,  4   :Smilie: 
   ,      ,        ,   ,   ,         :Smilie: 
   (-    11   3 )        :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> *mvf*, ,  4  
>    ,      ,        ,   ,   ,        
>    (-    11   3 )


,,    "" ))))))

----------


## Ego

> ,,    "" ))))))


** ,           ?  :Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

,   :Big Grin: 
   ))))

----------


## FM

*Irusya*,        ?     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

_   ,  ,
  ,   ,
 ,    ,
  ,    .
(')_ 

   ...  - ?

----------


## Irusya

!  !  :Big Grin: 
*FM*,      ))))
*mvf*,           )))))

----------


## Ego

> ...  - ?


*mvf*,  ,   -     :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,                   .  :Big Grin: 
:      ,     .

----------


## Tasik

/ ,   ...   ,  ,   - ,        ...     :yes: 


  -       ( ,        ,     ),   ,  ,  4   "" ...

----------


## shrilanka

> 4


     , 4       :Wow:

----------


## B@lex

> ...       ))


 ))))


> 


?))))

*Irusya*,              ,     ...... -.
  ,       )))             ....
     ....  :EEK!:  .

----------


## Tasik

> , 4


 ,  )))

----------

:Smilie:    -    :Smilie: 

 ,  .    . 
          (     8  - 4   4 ).    -      ...        -     - - ,   - ,      -  (      -   ""  )  :Smilie: 
  -    :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> -


 .   ... :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> -


!   !

----------


## FM

,      ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

> ...


  ,,  ... !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> !   !


   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ,  ... !


   ...



> ?


 .    ...  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,,  ... !


 ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...  ...


,    ,    


> ,,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

,  " ")))
 :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*, ,        ,     .

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, ,        ,     .


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
-    ?!!
-  :Love:

----------


## Irusya

:   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 :yes: 
    ))))))

----------


## Svetishe

?  .

----------


## Irusya

> ?  .


  :Frown:  
 -   :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

23:31... ... ?  :Cool: 

...    ....   ...

----------


## Irusya

> 23:31... ... ?


-,  , , ? :Smilie: 




> ...   ...


 ))))     -))))))

----------


## Irusya

,  !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Reddiska

*Irusya*,   ?

----------


## Ego

*Irusya*,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

....  !!! ?

----------

:   ???????

----------


## mvf

-  ...   .    ...

----------


## shrilanka

.               :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

???

----------


## Irusya

: --!  :Big Grin: 
    , ...
!    ?)))))     ?)))))

----------


## Irusya

> -  ... ...


.          ...

----------


## sema

.

           , ,  ,                ?
   .. "    ?"

----------


## Tasik

?

----------


## efreytor

> , ...


    ? 



> ?)))))


  :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

?!

----------


## sema

> ?!


  .     )))       .       ?

----------


## shrilanka

*Tasik*,     .    - .

----------


## shrilanka

*sema*,       ?    :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

> .     )))       .       ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> *Tasik*,     .    - .


   )))) ..         )))      ?

----------


## Tasik

,     ""    ))))

----------


## Tasik

...   )))

----------


## sema

> *sema*,       ?


    ))
       ?

----------


## shrilanka

*sema*,   :Wow:  ..      ??   *mvf*

----------


## sema

> ,     ""    ))))


   .        ...   .

----------


## efreytor

> ...   .


 ....    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sema

> ?


  ,   ?   .

----------


## shrilanka

> ....    ?


  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## B@lex

> ?


  ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

...      :yes: ...     ..   :Big Grin: 
    -  ))

----------


## YUM

> :   ???????


    ().
, , . :yes: 
       .   ,    ,   ...
      ,  ,  ""  .      ,    : , ,   ... 
 ,  ,   .  . ,  .

----------


## Tasik

> -  ))


    (   )

----------


## sema

11  ,       ...            .

----------


## shrilanka

*sema*,   11  ?   :Wow: 
      -    . ,

----------


## sema

> sema,   11  ?


.          .         .



> ,


    ?)))

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ...


   ....  ))

----------


## sema

> ,   ...
>    ....  ))

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 .    :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


  ))))
"?  ,  !"
",   ,       :Smilie:     3   "
"    ,     ,     !"
"  ..."

    ))))      -     ))))  ,     - :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> -


  ))

----------


## Irusya

> ))


.  ,    ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Feminka

> (   )


       ,    !!!         ,          !   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,    !!!         ,          !


 ,  ? :Wow:  

*shrilanka* , ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> 


      )

----------


## Feminka

> ,  ?


  ?  :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

:    ,         ,   -      20     .           ,  ,   .   :Frown:

----------


## FM

,            ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

> ,  ,   .


,       :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

,     .       ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

-  ...         ...  ...

----------


## Ego

> -  ...         ...  ...


 ))) ,  *mvf*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> -  ...


  , !  :Love: 



> ...  ...


.)))))

----------


## mvf

> , !


- ?   !!!

----------


## Irusya

> - ?   !!!


       2  ...! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> - ?   !!!


   -  2     :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*Ego*,       :Big Grin:

----------


## FM

*Ego*,   


> !


     ....  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> 


... ... ...    1/2...

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,      :Big Grin: 
2    !   ? :Big Grin: 
 1/2    ,  .   , !)))))))

----------


## mvf

> 1/2


   -    ?

----------


## Irusya

> -    ?


-   ? :Wow: 
  -,?  , ,    ?)))))))

----------


## mvf

-  ,  ,     ...   ...    !  !

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 . ))))))

----------


## mvf

...  ...   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> . ))))))


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 


   -  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> -  ...


     ?

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## Andyko

...

----------


## Irusya

> ...


 :Big Grin: 
  ))))))))

----------


## Andyko

...
     ,  
    -    ?

----------


## shrilanka

-    :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> . ))))))


..... ....        ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Andyko*,           )))))))

----------


## efreytor

> )))))))


    .. ....  :Embarrassment: 


> 


    ...    ..

----------


## Irusya

> .. .... ..


  :Big Grin:          ))))



> ..    ..


To be continued... :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  ,   .



  ?!

----------


## Svetishe

,        =   .   ,    ....

----------


## Irusya

.    ...(

----------


## efreytor

.....    ?..

----------


## Irusya

> .....    ?..


 :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

... ...     ...   ...   ...  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*,     ((((

----------


## Irusya

!!!!!!!!!!!!   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
, ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Irusya*, !    :yes: 
     ,          :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*.*, !  :Big Grin: 
   -     ))))

----------


## Reddiska

*Irusya*,     !  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*Reddiska*,  :Smilie: 
 ,          ,   : "  .  "  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

*Irusya*,   :Wow:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:  :: 
   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

! :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

.....  :Big Grin:  !

ps:  ))

----------


## Feminka

!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

:: 
      ))))

----------


## mvf

,     ...    ...

----------


## Ego

*mvf*, ,                :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,    ...  :Embarrassment:    ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*, .........  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> ,    ...    ,   ?


....    ...     :Stick Out Tongue: 

*efreytor*,   -        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> mvf, ,


   ...  1/2   ...   - ...

----------


## Ego

> ...  1/2   ...   - ...


*      *   :Wow:

----------


## B@lex

> !!!!!!!!!!!!   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Irusya*, !

----------


## Tasik

,   )))))

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ...    ...


. ,  ,   ,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
  , )))))))

----------


## YUM

> !!!!!!!!!!!!   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
>     
> , ,


   ?    ,     ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

)))))))

----------


## efreytor

!  :Big Grin: 
 ....









+


  ( )

----------


## mvf

--  ?

----------


## Irusya

> --  ?


  ))))
 : ,     :Big Grin:     "  ?!!!  !!!!",  "  "       ))))      3- ,       ,        ,       :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
    ))))))

----------


## bonasha

:Smilie: )   ! ,  ,   !

----------


## mvf

*Irusya*,       .       .

----------


## shrilanka

> 


     , 


> 


  :Wink: 
      ,  ", "   :Cool:

----------


## efreytor

> ( )


   ....



> 


   ...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,       .       .


 !     )))))     ""  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


     )))))))))))))))))



> ,  ", "


.       "  ?!   ?!   ?! !!!!" :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


...   ...      ?   ,  ...     ...

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,           ? (2    ,     :Wink: )

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ...      ?   ,  ...     ...


, ! :Big Grin: 
, ,    -        ? :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> (2    ,    )


-...     ... 

*    ?    ?*



> ?


      ...

----------


## sema

> ,  ...


  ,

----------


## sema

> , ,    -        ?


 ?    )))

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,           ? (2    ,    )


         ))))        10    ))))))    " "))))))

----------


## sema

""?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


    !

----------


## Irusya

> )))


,       ?))))))

----------


## efreytor

> ?))))))


     ...    ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ...    ....


...  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ...    ....


  :Redface:

----------


## FM

> ...    ....


 .    ....  :Cool:

----------


## efreytor

> 


 ...     ...  :yes:

----------


## mvf

> 


 ,     ...

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,   ,  -     :Stick Out Tongue: 

:    ,

----------


## mvf

> :    ,


    ,    ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:  *    *

----------


## Irusya

> :    ,


 ? :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   1-   70-,       :Frown: 
 :Wow:   ,  .

----------


## Irusya

> 


    ? :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  -.           :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


  ,      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      ?


       . -  ..

----------


## mvf

> . -  ..


    ?      ?    ...

----------


## Irusya

*shrilanka*, *mvf*,    ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?      ?    ...


 :Redface:       , ?

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,      :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,


 ... ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> .


  ...  ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ... ...


  ,  ...

----------


## shrilanka

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

:Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*sema*,   -  ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> 


,     ?     ?)))

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ?     ?)))


** *mvf*   :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> -


     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

> mvf


 ,       .

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,      -   )))))

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       .


    ,       :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,      -   )))))


 ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> ,


  ?  !   !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

...         ?))))
      )))      ?

----------


## YUM

> ))))
>  : ,        "  ?!!!  !!!!",  "  "       ))))      3- ,       ,        ,      
>     ))))))


       " ",    (  - "")   ... 
 ,  ,   -  ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

> ?  !   !


     ... ...          ...     ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> (  - "")   ...


    ))

----------


## shrilanka

> ))


  :yes:  :Redface:  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  !   !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ?


 ...   ...    ...

----------


## Irusya

,   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

.. .. ..   --...      . ** , .    .   :Cool:

----------


## sema

> ,   !


   )))

----------


## shrilanka

> )))


   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

> ...         ?


     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,   !


  :Big Grin: 

  ....     ...))))    ?))

----------


## sema

> ?


   )))  .

----------


## Irusya

> ,   !


 :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> .


 - ?   ?

----------


## sema

> - ?   ?


  񸸸 ))
    ? "     ")))

----------


## shrilanka

> 񸸸 ))
>     ? "     ")))


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> 񸸸 ))


....

----------


## FM

:
*sema*, *Irusya*, *shrilanka*   ... 
 ,  ,   ,    ""   ...
*mvf*     ....  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> mvf     ....


?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


     ,  .     :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> 


       .....         ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

*FM*,   ,   !  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> ,   !  !


   ...   ))

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*,      ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

*efreytor*,    ,  *shrilanka*,         ))

----------


## mvf

> shrilanka,         ))


!   !!!

----------


## shrilanka

> *efreytor*,    ,  *shrilanka*,         ))


       ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> !   !!!


    ( )!

----------


## FM

> .....         ....


  ,    ....


> ,   !  !


 ,    ,   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ,   ...


       -? :OnFire:

----------


## FM

*Irusya*,      , *mvf*   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> -?


    ?

----------


## Irusya

?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*FM*,  *mvf*  :Stick Out Tongue:       (  )   .         :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> ?


   ?    ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?    ?


...       :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


   ,   ?  :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ?


  ,  sema,   ?)))))

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  sema,   ?)))))


    --  :Big Grin:     ?

----------


## Andyko

()

----------


## Ego

,             :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


      ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

*Ego*,     ......   ... ... !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,  ""      -  ,     :Embarrassment: 

*efreytor*,     -   ,  :  = ,        :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

*efreytor*, ,     2    :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

-,   !     ,       "".  -  -    .    ,   , ! ,        -  , ""   . 
      ?     ?  :Wow:       , ,  ,   ,   ! ! :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,   ,    .    -?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

*shrilanka*,      )))   *mvf*, ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,      )))   *mvf*, ?


  !        :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,   ,    .    -?


? ?    ... .     ,    .    , . , ,  :         .    . , -  !  -  ! , -.!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ?     ?       , ,  ,   ,   ! !


  -  :Big Grin: 
     ))))))

----------


## efreytor

*Irusya*, ...   ?        ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, ...   ?


  :Smilie: 



> ?


         .  , ? :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

,    .          :yes:

----------

- ,       ,  ?  :Smilie:       -   ,  ,          -  ,  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ,  ,  -,       -      :Smilie:       ,    !  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> - ,       ,  ?       -   ,  ,          -  ,  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ,  ,  -,       -           ,    !


 ?)))))))))))))

----------


## YUM

> - 
>      ))))))


-!   ,    .       ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

** ,     -        !  :Big Grin: 

 ( )...       !

----------


## mvf

> ,    !


 . -   .  .      ... ...   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    .


    .      6      :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> . -   .  .      ... ...   ...


      3   :Wow: 
,    ?  :Wink:

----------

:Smilie:   :Big Grin:  :Wow:  ,   !!      !!   !!!
  ,  10    .       (  !!1!!      !!!!),     ...          ,      - (   ).    ,   ( ,   1-)    ,  ...  ,            ,   ,      !!!!!         ,       !!!!!

    ,    !!!    ,   ,  ,        ,   ,         . 

,    ,,           ....   :Wink:

----------

?))))))))))))) 


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:    ,         :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

   -   :Smilie:   ,  , ,    :Smilie:   - ,     :Smilie:  - ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> 


...       , ...
       ,  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,  ?


?     ..........................  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ?     ..........................


 ?        ?

----------


## Irusya

:Hmm: 
     )))       " "?  :Big Grin: 
-  )  ?  ?)))))

----------


## mvf

*Irusya*,      220V.

----------


## efreytor

220   ....))  :Big Grin: 



> )


 ?

----------


## Andyko

> 220


 ?

----------


## shrilanka

> )))       " "? 
> -  )  ?  ?)))))


    .

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,      220V.


,         :Big Grin: 
       ?! :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,        
>        ?!


 -    :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


- :Big Grin:

----------

> )))       " "? 
> -  )  ?  ?)))))


-.    
 ,     ,     ,     ,  .      !     , 2-3    ,  ,     ,    " "  .    ,      ....           !     ....      ,     *-  ...

----------

> .


 ,         "" .....     ....         ...

       (  , )    .....

----------

> ...       , ...
>        ,  ?


-! ! :Big Grin:

----------


## ghjab20071

(     ,   ),          -  8 !!!

----------


## ghjab20071

300  ,   ,  .      . , ,  ,  .    ,  .     "--  ..."

----------


## ghjab20071

[QUOTE= ;52361646] ,         "" .....     ....         ...

 ?

----------


## Irusya

-       :Big Grin: 
  ,          ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

*Irusya*,      ...

----------


## YUM

> *Irusya*,      ...


( ) !   .      !

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,    ?   :Big Grin:     ?))))))

----------


## mvf

> mvf,    ?


?



> ?))))))


 ? ....    . ? !

 -      (   ).

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 , ! :Big Grin: 




> ? !


!!!!!     !!! :Big Grin: 
       ))))

----------


## shrilanka

> !!!!!     !!!
>        ))))


  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> (   ).


     ?   :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> 


       ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*,      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ...   - ... ...   :Big Grin: 
*Irusya*,         ?      ))

----------


## mvf

...    ...     ...

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,  ""? :Kiss:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,  ""?


-...      ...     ...        ...      !

----------


## sema

*mvf*,   ?)))

)))

----------


## mvf

> mvf,   ?)))
> )))


   ?    ?

----------


## Irusya

> -...      ...


"   !   ! ,   !!! !"()   " " :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

:Vampire: 


> ?    ?


 :Vampire:  :Vampire:  :Vampire:  :Vampire:  :Vampire:  ? :Vampire:  :Vampire:  :Vampire:  :Vampire:

----------


## sema

:Vampire:     ?    ...

----------


## efreytor

> ?


 ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


 .       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> .


         )     )))

----------


## shrilanka

> )     )))


    3        :yes:  * mvf*

----------


## mvf

> mvf


...         ...  ...  ...

----------


## Ego

,  *mvf*,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

*Ego*,     *mvf*.      ,         :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

.    ,   -         :Big Grin: 
 : ,  ,    . .  .  .  .
" , ?"() -   .   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## shrilanka

> : ,  ,    . .  .  .  .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Andyko*,         " "  )))))    -)))))))

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


? :Big Grin:

----------


## PannaWolga

_   ,   -       _ 

  ?  ? ?

----------


## Irusya

> _   ,   -       _ 
> 
>   ?  ? ?


       " " :Big Grin:

----------


## PannaWolga

> " "


   ?
       ?   ?           . 
 .

----------


## mvf

> .


    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


      ...

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 " "     :Wink: 



> ?           . 
>  .


  ,  ! :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ,  !


       ...     ... , , 220 -    ,   ...    .

----------


## Irusya

> ...


?! ?!  ?! :Big Grin: 
    ! :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> " "


    -   ,     .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,    ?  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,    ?


?.. ?... ?...       ?   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ?.. ?... ?...       ?   ...


   .      :Big Grin: 
  ...))))

----------


## mvf

> .     
>   ...))))


      ,     .  , ,  ,    ...  .   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,     .  , ,  ,    ...  .   ...


  . .   :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:     .   -    ,   ...

----------


## Ego

> ,     .  , ,  ,    ...  .   ...





> . .


   . .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

, !  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> , !


  -  .

----------


## Irusya

> 


,   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
  ?!

----------


## Ego

*Irusya*, *mvf*, 

 , , ?  :Wink:

----------


## PannaWolga

> ...


   - .

----------


## mvf

> , , ?


   , ?

----------


## PannaWolga

> ?


    .
    ,        .  -      .  .   ,   1000    .            .

----------


## Ego

> , ?


  -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

*PannaWolga*,  ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*PannaWolga*,   ,      " -  "?)

----------


## PannaWolga

> " "


   ?   .      ,     .    ,                .   .

----------


## Irusya

> ?   .      ,     .    ,                .   .


   - :Big Grin: 
       ,     ,  ,   ))))
  .     :Smilie:

----------

> -


   !   !   ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> -24


 ,        ? ()  :Wink:

----------


## PannaWolga

> *PannaWolga*,  ,   ?


.
   ,      .        .     .

----------

*PannaWolga*,  ,  ?      ,       !  :Wink:

----------


## Ego

*PannaWolga*, 
  ()  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

:Frown: 
!))))

----------


## Ego

*Irusya*,       - !  :Smilie:

----------

*Irusya*,  ?

----------

*Irusya*,      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> !))))


  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


     ...  ... ....

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,                ,       ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

*Irusya*,  ,      :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,


... ... ...      ...  ...   -    ?



> Irusya,  ,


 -...    ...

----------


## Irusya

> ... ... ...      ...  ...   -    ?


   -     ,  20  :Big Grin:  , ))))

----------


## efreytor

> 20


  100 /  10  ....  :Big Grin:

----------

*Irusya*,    ?

----------

*efreytor*, 12 !

----------


## Ego

> -...    ...


,       :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,    ?


.     ))))))))))))))))))))

----------

*Ego*,   ,   - ?

----------


## mvf

> .     ))))))))))))))))))))


     ... - ?

----------

,   ,      ...
*Irusya*,    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ... - ?


...  ...  !

----------


## PannaWolga

> *mvf*,                ,       ?


,        ,     !!!!!!!!!!!      !

----------


## Irusya

> ... - ?


,  ))))
     ))))

----------


## mvf

> 


 ?

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,    .   "", ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> Ego,   ,   - ?


    !   :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ,  ))))


    ... -   .



> ))))


  ...   ... 20 ....    .



> !


..   - ?

----------


## stas

*PannaWolga*,    -     ,   .

,  ,  .

       .      -   .

----------


## Ego

> ..   - ?


 -  
 :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> ... -   .


, ! :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


,    .    ,   ,  ...    "  "...   !

----------


## PannaWolga

> *PannaWolga*,    -     ,   .
> 
> ,  ,  .
> 
>        .      -   .


  ,    (   )   ,       ( )    .          . 
       .    -     ,     ,   .

----------


## PannaWolga

. .

----------


## stas

> 





> -     ,     ,   .


    .  .

----------


## PannaWolga

...  ...

----------


## Irusya

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## PannaWolga

,    (   )  ,       ( )    .          . 
       .    -     ,     . ,  ,  .

----------


## mvf

> !


???

----------


## Irusya

*PannaWolga*,               ,     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ???


 ,     :Love: 
     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> ,    (   )  ,       ( )    .          .
>        .    -     ,     . ,  ,  .


!  ....        !


!  :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

*PannaWolga*,     :Smilie:

----------


## PannaWolga

, ...

----------


## Irusya

*PannaWolga*,      ""    ?      -       :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> !


    -   ?        .



> ?


 ...     ? ..      -  ! *  *

----------


## mvf

> -   ?





> PannaWolga,      ""


!   !

----------


## PannaWolga

,        .

----------


## Irusya

> ...     ? ..      -  ! *  *


  .        ?    , Ego     ? :Big Grin:  ,,   ! :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> ?


   - .      ...   ,   ...     ...

----------


## efreytor

....---....


> ,,   !


   ! ::flirt::

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ,   ...     ...


  ,      :Smilie: 
!  ,   :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> ,


  ....    :yes: 



> !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


 ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


...   ...        !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,       10.     .  :Big Grin: 
     ?    ?)))))

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ...     !  :yes:   !

----------

> 


*Irusya*,    ,     ""  ?

----------

*efreytor*,  8-   ,      ,  ...     
"   !"
"     "
"    ,    "...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

,      -   :Big Grin: 
 !  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

...  :Big Grin:   14  !

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,       -  .

----------


## mvf

...     -  ...  .

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,  *Andyko*,        " ",       " "      :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> 


     ))

----------

> ))


      ,       "" .
 :Hmm:    ?   -  ...

----------


## Ego

> -  ...


 ?  :Wink:

----------

-?

----------


## efreytor

> ,       "" .


  :Big Grin: *Irusya*,      ...        ...    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,  Andyko,


     ...    ...

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*,     ,        :Big Grin: 
*mvf*,      ? :Smilie:      2 ,   ?   ,  +    ,  *efreytor*, - ))))))

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,   ,   - .          :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

!    () .  ?

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,     , , :Cool:         ,        .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

.     :Big Grin: 
,      ,   )))   !      :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> !


     ?  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ...    ...,   ,         ...  :Big Grin: ...


> !


   .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,   ,  .                :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ....    88 ))       !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ....    88 ))       !


 ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   ?  :Wow:  :Redface:

----------


## Ego

> ?


**      :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

> 


...   ...  :Cool: 
*Cooler*-!  :Big Grin: ...    !    !   ...
*LegO NSK*-  ...     !  :Big Grin: 



> ?


    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> **


-      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


  :yes:

----------


## Ego

> ?


 ?    ! ( ,   )   :Cool: 

*shrilanka*, 
  **

----------


## efreytor

> !


  :Big Grin: 
      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?    ! ( ,   )


  :yes: 



> *shrilanka*, 
>   **


  , ?  :Wink:

----------


## Ego

> ?


-      :Stick Out Tongue: 




> , ?


   ? **

----------


## shrilanka

> ? **


  :Big Grin:    2  ,     .

----------


## efreytor

> -


    ...  ...    ...   !      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*, ,   ,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

> ...  ...    ...   !      !


 ,     -          ,        -      :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*, ,   ,


   ?    ?  :Hmm: 

:            :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> ?    ?
> 
> :


    **   :Cool:

----------


## efreytor

> 


...                 ))  :Big Grin: ...       ...    ...  !))  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## shrilanka

> ...


    ,      ,        () 
 :Cool:

----------


## Ego

> ...                 )) ...       ...    ...  !


       !   :Cool: 




> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------

*Ego*,   ,     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *Ego*,   ,     ?


   ,

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin: 
!  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


   ,        :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> 


        ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  -.          :Redface:

----------


## mvf

> !


...    -   !    ...

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,       *shrilanka*   ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *mvf*,       *shrilanka*   ,


,.          :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

...     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,       shrilanka   ,


    -        .     ...

----------


## Irusya

> -        .     ...


,    - ?  ,   ...
,         ? -.   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    - ?  ,   ...
> ,         ? -.   !


 *mvf*   :Wow:    1- ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ..  !  :Big Grin: 



> 1- ?


  6-  ))

----------


## shrilanka

!   :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

> !


  :Wink:

----------


## Ego

> ..  !


  :Wow:

----------

!

----------

*shrilanka*,  *Ego*,   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,  *Ego*,   ?


   ,  -,  --- -  :Wow:

----------

:Wow:

----------


## Ego

> !


  !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

?  :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


! :Big Grin:

----------

> !


!       ,

----------


## Ego

> !


!    ! ()
*   *  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> !    ! ()
> *   *


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

-    ...

----------


## Ego

> -    ...


,      :Cool:

----------


## efreytor

........ .....          .........  :Big Grin: 



> ,


 ?  :Big Grin:       ?

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,     ? * *  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> *efreytor*,     ? * *


 ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

.........  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> .........


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## sema

> !       ,


      .    .    ))
! 

))))

----------


## mvf

> !


?

----------


## sema

> ?


        .          ...     .

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*, *sema*,    ?  :Wink: 

*efreytor*,  ,    ?   :Cool:

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ?


  ....      ....     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*, *sema*,    ?


  -  :yes: 




> *efreytor*,  ,    ?


 -  :Love:      .

----------


## sema

:Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## sema

> 


 ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


  !

_     ,   ,   :    ,      .    ,      ._

----------


## Andyko

...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


   !
*Ego*,      :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

:     ?  :Cool:

----------


## Ego

> ?


  - ....   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

*Ego*,

----------


## shrilanka

> - ....


  .      :Abuse:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*, 



> *Ego*,


,  *Andyko*,  -       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

.   ...  :Big Grin: 
!)))))))

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## sema

> !
> 
> _     ,   ,   :    ,      .    ,      ._


   .               .

----------


## FM

> !)))))))


  ,   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> .   ... 
> !)))))))


 ,  ,     :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ?


?     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sema

> !)))))))


            , ,     , .

            ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


  :Love: 
 :Big Grin: 
,     ?))))))))

----------


## FM

> ?


, ,  ,     .... **

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,  ,     .... **


  ,       


> 


  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,  ,     .... **


  ,  ?)))))))

----------


## sema

??  :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

*sema*, .       :yes:

----------


## sema

,      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ??


   ,  :Kiss: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,      ?


 ,        -? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> sema  
> ,      ?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  ,        -?


 
 ,     :Wow:

----------


## sema

.      /   " "   )))))

----------


## mvf

...    ...    -  ,..     - !

----------


## Irusya

> .      /   " "   )))))


       ,?)))))
    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,?)))))
>     ?


       ,        :Wow:

----------

*shrilanka*,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

** ,       ,  .       ,  ,

----------

...  :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


 :Wow:

----------

> /   " "   )))))


*sema*,       -  ,       :Cool:

----------


## Andyko

> 


, /  ?

----------

*Andyko*,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

...    ...? ,  ,       
()

----------


## sema

> ...


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> , /  ?


        .        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

!   ,  ?)))))
 :Smilie:      ? :Smilie: 
PS:  .       :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> PS:  .


        * *   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> 


     ?


> ?


,  ? 
 ...     , ...

----------

> 


        ?  :Wow: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 :yes:

----------

*Andyko*,  ,      ,         ...  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> *Andyko*,  ,      ,         ...


   !!!

----------

> !!!

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


  2 .     ! :Big Grin: 



> ...     , ...


          ,        :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !


    ,                 :yes: 
*sema*,   !  !  !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Andyko

, ,  -

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,  -


  ,  


>

----------


## Ego

-  ,  -     :Cool:

----------

,    ,  *Ego*,

----------


## Ego

:Embarrassment:     *  *

----------


## shrilanka

*Ego*,      :Wink:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

*Ego*,   ?

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*, .....     ?  :Wink:

----------

*Ego*,  !    ,   *  :Wow: 



***

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*, .....     ?


  :Lip:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,       :Cool: 

** ,  ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> shrilanka,


  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


     -     :yes:  :Redface:

----------


## efreytor

....  ...  ?  :Big Grin: 
  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

,       :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> ,


...     ....



> 


   ?....  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...     ....


     -  .



> ?....


 -, ,   -

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## YUM

> *Ego*,  !    ...


 !  !!!  ..- :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> ..-


   ...  !  :Embarrassment: 
*shrilanka*,    ....      .....     .
    !  :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

*efreytor*,          :Cool:

----------


## efreytor

> 


         - ?  :Big Grin: 
    ...  ....  ..   .....  :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

*efreytor*, ...     -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

...    ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


.       -  ...

----------


## Andyko

...

----------


## sema

!    )))*efreytor*,         ?     ))  -)))

----------


## mvf

> 


 -? _,  ,    ! ()_

----------


## efreytor

> ))


  .... ......  :Big Grin: 


> -)))


...!    !   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> .       -  ...


 ,   :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ......


?



> ,


    ...   ?

----------


## Andyko

> -?


, ,       :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...   ?


     ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,


  :yes:

----------


## sema

*shrilanka*,   ..      .     ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,   ..      .     ?


,         :Wow:

----------


## sema

> ?


      .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


-. ,   .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


,    :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

""?  :Big Grin: 
   ""   ?,    :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

!      .  ?    :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> ""   ?,


      ""...... :Help!:

----------


## sema

> ""   ?,


 ,     :Big Grin: 
     !

----------


## Irusya

> !


  :Type:

----------


## sema

:Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:

----------


## efreytor

> 


  !  :Big Grin: 
     ....

----------


## shrilanka

*efreytor*,       :Wow:    (   )       :Wink:

----------


## FM

*shrilanka*,       ?  :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,       ?


 ,     .  . ?  :Wink:

----------


## sema

> ,     .  . ?


    !    !

----------


## efreytor

::nyear:: .. ..   ))

----------


## shrilanka

> !    !


   - 1,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

...
  ,  - 
  ,

----------


## shrilanka

*Andyko*,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## shrilanka

> ...





> ,


  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

> 


  ?

----------

> ,


*Andyko*,   !     ?
    ,        ,            :yes:

----------


## Andyko

__    ,       ...
, ,     ...

----------


## Irusya

!       ,      ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> **


    ,     ?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> ,      ?


  ....  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> !       ,      ?


           ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

......   ...   ...   ...     ....  :Embarrassment: 
 ... ...

----------


## Ego

> ......   ...   ...   ...     ....
>  ... ...


* ...      ,     *

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ?      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> ?      ?


    -     :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> -


  :Wink:

----------


## Ego

-    :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> -


  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ? ... ?


     ?         .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?         .


 ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


...  ???   ...  :Cool: 



> 


 ...   ..  :Embarrassment: 



> .


    ...    ...   :yes:

----------

> -


,       ? 
  ,  ?   :Wow: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


,   , ,     ,    ,     :Wow:  !   ,     ! :Frown:

----------


## Ego

** ,     ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     !


      .            :Wow:     -   
 :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

.      .            ?           ?   -  ?
      sema   -?       ?    ,  !  !  :Big Grin:

----------

,       ,   .    .

----------

*Ego*,    ...  :Wow: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

?  ?   .  .        3000    .  !

----------


## Andyko

*mvf*,  .

----------


## shrilanka

> 3000    .  !


  :yes:

----------

*mvf*,         ,      / .

----------


## mvf

> / .


?

----------


## Irusya

> .  !


,  ?   ...
     " ",        :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

,  ...
    ...
     ,       ,  ?      ?

----------


## Irusya

> ...


        " ",              :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

:Cool: 


> " "


          ...          ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

.   ?   :Wow:

----------


## FM

-   .....  :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> -   .....


.     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FM

?     ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?     ?


      ?  :Wow: 
       -      :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

,      ,

----------

> ?


  !     "" ,      250  :Wow:     ,   ,     250 .           100 ,       150 .  :  ,    ? !
 :Hmm: 7.  ( "")     -  ?

----------


## efreytor

?  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


, !  *shrilanka*,  .   ,  , ,     ,     !   ...  :Wow:

----------

*efreytor*,      ?      !  :yes:

----------


## efreytor

....  :Frown: 
    -... ....      ...     ..    ...   ....     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

*efreytor*,   ?
:
, , -!

----------

*efreytor*,    ,    ,      ,        ,        .      .           .

----------

> ?


          "  !"
 :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 ?        ,  ,       (      :Embarrassment: ).   .         (      :yes: )

----------

> ?


   ,    .
 -  !      ?  :Wink:

----------


## sema

.    ,  .

----------


## shrilanka

> .    ,  .


 -       (     ,     )

----------


## shrilanka

> -  !


  ?   :Wink:

----------

*shrilanka*,

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,


  -   ?  :Wow:

----------

!      *Irusya*?        !  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

** ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*shrilanka*,   ?  ...?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,   ?  ...?


  :yes:

----------


## mvf

-   ?

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin: 
    !     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


    ?  !

----------


## Irusya

> ?  !


   ""? :Wow:     ! :Big Grin: 
   ,    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

,      **

----------


## mvf

> !


?   ?       ...   1-   / -...

----------


## Irusya

> ?   ?


 ,  .   .  .  :Big Grin: 



> ...   1-   / -...


 ,    ))))))

----------


## mvf

> ,    ))))))


...   ...  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      **


    ?
:    :Big Grin: 
:   . :Redface:

----------


## Ego

*shrilanka*,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ...  ...


,       ? :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ,       ?


  - ,   ...

----------


## Irusya

> - ,   ...


,      :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

Όρος Θαβώρ
     ?   ...

----------


## Ego

> Όρος Θαβώρ


 ,  ,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

:Embarrassment:  
    .     ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


  ...

----------


## Irusya

> Όρος Θαβώρ..


  ! :Big Grin: 
   ))))

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


   ( )   (..  )???  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ))))


 ?    . 

_   ""    ,  1      ._

 ... !

----------


## mvf

> ( )   (..  )???


 ,  ...     ... ...   ,   ,    ...

----------


## Irusya

> ?    .


  :Big Grin: 
      ,   ... .   .  . , !
      ! :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> !


 !   ,       ,  *Irusya*,  ,    ,  ...

----------


## Irusya

> !   ,       ,


       ,       ,      ! :Big Grin: 



> *Irusya*,  ,


  ?   ,         :Big Grin: 



> , ...


 ..   ... :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ?


   ? ,        ...    ... ...

----------


## Irusya

> ?


-!  .           :Big Grin: 



> ,        ...


  -  :Big Grin:     -  ,  " ",        :Big Grin:    ,  ,     - ,    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



> ... ...


  -     !

----------


## mvf

> -!  .


!!!



> 


   -    ?



> - ,


 - !



> 


     ... (   !)

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ...     ... ...   ,   ,    ...


              ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ... (   !)


?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ? ,        ...    ... ...


  : ! !       :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> !!!


 ...     ! :Big Grin: 



> -    ?


 -  ,    ,    )))))))

----------


## mvf

> !


    ? .     - .



> -


    -    ?...    ...

----------


## Irusya

> ? .     - .
> 
>     -    ?...    ...


    .      ? :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ?


 !    ...

----------


## shrilanka

> !


  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FM

*mvf*,   ...         ...  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> *mvf*,   ...         ...


  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...


 :Big Grin: 
     ,                -  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :yes:   :yes:

----------

*shrilanka*,      ...

----------

> 


  :Razz:  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## FM

... :Lupa:

----------


## Svetishe

, :     ?

----------


## Ego

,      :Cool:

----------

,   ,   ...

----------


## Svetishe

,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


  :Smilie: 
   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> ?


      ?   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


,   ))))    2  :Big Grin: 
,        -  ... :Big Grin: 
 ,     -      :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> 2


,       :Big Grin: 



> ,        -  ...


  -      :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> -


 ,       :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> ,


     ,  ,   ,   ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ... ?


...       :Big Grin: 
       )))))

----------


## Ego

> ...      
>        )))))


)    ,   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*Ego*,    ,     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


*    ?*  : .  , 15.  :   1905 ,    .  .

----------


## Irusya

*mvf*,  ,      :Big Grin: 
,    ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> ,


.   ,      ?

----------


## Irusya

> .   ,      ?


.              .     ,   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


  :Wow:   ?  ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?  ?


   !   !  ?!   ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> !  ?!   !


...     ,   ? !   !

----------


## Irusya

> ...     ,   ? !   !


     ?! :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

,          :Cool:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Irusya

*Andyko*, !  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> Andyko, !


  - ?

----------


## Irusya

> - ?


    ,? :Big Grin:            ""? :Big Grin: 
,  ,    .    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> !


   ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> ,


  - ...    ... .

----------


## Andyko

> ""?


...
,    ...


> ,  ,    .


...    ,  ....

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ....


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> **- ...    ... .


  :Cool:

----------


## Andyko

-   ,

----------


## mvf

> 


  ...

----------


## Andyko

...
,    -  -- ....

----------


## mvf

> ...  ...-


  ?   -   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,  ...
  ,  - ......?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> ,  ...


   ! ..       ...     ? .. ...

----------


## FM

> ..       ...     ?


     ?  :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

()   :


> .





> .





> ...  ...  ...





> -





> 





> ...





> 





> 220V


     :


> .. ...


   ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


     !



> ?


 -   ...   ...    .

----------


## Andyko

?        ?

----------


## shrilanka

.     ,         :Wow: 
:          1 ,      3-    :Cool:

----------


## mvf

*shrilanka*, ?



> ?        ?


 ,              .

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*, ?
> .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,   .     


> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## mvf

> 


   -  .        .



> 


      ,    ?   ...

----------


## FM

> ,              .


*mvf*,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

*mvf*,      :        ?   :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ,    ?   ...


   ,    : 2   220   :Cool:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,  ?


 ,  , , ...,   .



> : 2   220


...    ...    ...    ... ...

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


    ?   :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> 


 ?



> ?


  .

----------


## sema

?   )))       ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


   :  !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> )))


  !!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## sema

)))  ,       )))        )) !!           )))

----------


## Irusya

> ,       )))        ))


   ,     ,   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

